

Microsoft and Skype set to allow backdoor eavesdropping - rabble
http://memeburn.com/2011/07/microsoft-and-skype-set-to-allow-backdoor-eavesdropping/

======
gchucky
Sorry, but I think I missed something here. First, this article is from last
July. Second, it says that it's based on the US law named CALEA. The Wiki
article on CALEA says that it covers all VoIP traffic. So.. what's the
outrage? That Skype now functions the same way that, say, your VoIP phone
service at home does? I'm not trying to be a jerk, I'm just curious what I'm
not seeing.

------
yread
Am I the only on who thinks there were always backdoors in Skype? Also what is
actually new in this story if venturebeat was writing about the patent in
2011?

------
helmut_hed
I've still got the Linux client... I don't think they've updated it in ages.
Does anyone know if that is also affected by this backdoor?

------
sriramk
An old patent years before they acquired Skype, one among thousands Microsoft
files, doesn't mean that it has _any_ plans of actually doing this.

Sigh, tech press.

------
dfc
The article is from July 1st, 2011?

